# MMA UFC



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Don't know if many are into mixed martial arts but what a show last night. Never thought I would be a fan of women fighting, but this bout Holm vs. Rousey was great. Happy to see Holly take out Rhonda and did so with grace and humility.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I've always been a big fan of Rhonda but I found myself cheering for Holm last night. She did a number on Rhonda! Good fight.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I've liked Rhonda, but lately she has become a little snobbish. Kudos to her on her Olympic record and on her great title run. I think Dana White was a bit devastated on her loss. I knew that Holm would take her out with a head kick something Rousy has not had to deal with. Rhonda has never faced anyone like Holly and I would bet if there is a rematch it will be a long time coming. Congrats Holly Holm on being great, 
down to earth, and long be her championship title run8)

:edit: I did win a little of Bendovers money also.:mrgreen:


----------

